# PubMed- Bacterial metabolic 'toxins', A new mechanism for lactose and food intolerance, and irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Bacterial metabolic 'toxins', A new mechanism for lactose and food intolerance, and irritable bowel syndrome.*

Toxicology. 2010 Sep 13;

Authors: Campbell AK, Matthews SB, Vassel N, Cox C, Naseem R, Chaichi J, Holland IB, Green J, Wann KT

Lactose and food intolerance cause a wide range of gut and systemic symptoms, including gas, gut pain, diarrhoea or constipation, severe headaches, severe fatigue, loss of cognitive functions such as concentration, memory and reasoning, muscle and joint pain, heart palpitations, and a variety of allergies (Matthews and Campbell, 2000, Matthews et al., 2005, Waud et al., 2008). These can be explained by the production of toxic metabolites from gut bacteria, as a result of anaerobic digestion of carbohydrates and other foods, not absorbed in the small intestine. These metabolites include alcohols, diols such as butan 2,3 diol, ketones, acids, and aldehydes such as methylglyoxal (Campbell et al., 2005, 2009). These 'toxins' induce calcium signals in bacteria and affect their growth, thereby acting to modify the balance of microflora in the gut (Campbell et al., 2004; Campbell et al., 2007a,b,). These bacterial 'toxins' also affect signalling mechanism in cells around the body, thereby explaining the wide range of symptoms in people with food intolerance. This new mechanism also explains the most common referral to gastroenterologists, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), and the illness that afflicted Charles Darwin for 50 years (Campbell and Matthews, 2005). We propose it will lead to a new understanding of the molecular mechanism of type 2 diabetes and some cancers.

PMID: 20851732 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

